# Military Aviation Museum in Va Beach VA



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 2, 2011)

Come on down I will give ya a tour, I volunteer down there.
The owner just bought a B-17 named "Chuckie" and The start of an actual German Luftwaffe hangar bought from Germany! Thats so awesome!!!!!!
TBF Avenger 
Val Dive Bomber
Spitfire
Hawker Hurricane
B-25 Mitchell
P-51D
V-1 Rocket
JU-52
PBY
F4U Corsair
Polikarpov I-16
A-1 Skyraider
B-17 "Chuckie"


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice pics and collection! Looks like a nice museum!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, Dave!! That is cool. Where is the museum located? I know quite a bit about that area but it has also changed alot since I left from around there. I still have quite a few friends in that area so I will probably get the chance to stop in sometime.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2011)

ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 3, 2011)

That's what I was thinking VB. (I may even have a conference in VaBeach this spring.) I wonder if they'd let me sit in the I-16 and make engine noises? 

Did I miss the name of this museum? It's a private venture, correct? Thanks for posting the pics Dave.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice collection. Is the Hurricane real or a fiberglass mock-up?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 3, 2011)

The hurricane is real the owner paid $3 Million for it. It is the most valuable plane in his collection.
Military Aviation Museum
1341 Princess Anne Road
Virginia Beach, VA 23457
(757) 721-7767


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2011)

So it must be airworthy for that price, I assume.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice pics! There was an article about this museum in 'Aeroplane' magazine in the UK not long ago, sounds like a great place, with all aircraft airworthy I believe.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe one of the ladies on the forum posted some material about this a little over a year ago. I think I remember her saying that she worked there but I may be wrong and I cannot seem to find the thread. If anyone can remember where it might be here on the forum let me know. I'm just curious and it's driving me buggy.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 4, 2011)

The hurricane is definately airworthy. Sounds awesome! All aircraft are airworthy with the exception of a WWI Fokker D1, KingCobra, and a couple others but not many at all. I would say 90% of his aircraft and he has many are airworthy. He also has a BF-109, a Mosquito, and B26 in restoration. If you go to Fighter Factory - WWII Aircraft Recovery and Restoration more of his aircraft are there too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm very impressed. Didn't see anything on the Mosquito in your link. Would be great to see that fly again but with the wood construction, these are tough to get airworthy.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2011)

The Mossie is being re-built in New Zealand, and an excellent job they're doing too.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 5, 2011)

and another Mossie
Victoria Air Maintenance Ltd. - Total Repair, Overhaul and Major Rebuild Service Mosquito


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2011)

Man, that's just awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice collection!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 25, 2011)

We just got a FW 190!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pics to come!!!!!!! It is awesome and will fly as soon as they get it together. It was shipped over from Germany and has the aircraft number of 11. It has a black cat under the cockpit and a checkered nose.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2011)

Here it is. It is a new Flugwerk built Fw 190A-8/N

Focke Fw190 A8/N WkNr.002 Fighter Factory

I really like what Flugwerk is doing over here.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 25, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2011)

She is a beauty.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 25, 2011)

with any luck I'll see her fly with a 109e4 in June at the CWH airshow


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes Sir that is it. We have it all together. All we need to do is put the prop on and some minor stuff.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2011)

That ROCKS Dave!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2011)

Great looking plane. 


Wheels


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 30, 2011)

Another addition to our museum a German Storch


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 23, 2011)

The 2011 Warbirds over the Beach was awesome! Here is the FW 190! She sounded so sweet! It is such a tough aircraft. Being a volunteer down there I get so close to the aircraft and airshow! I got to work the flight line, let's just say I felt the wind every time something took off. We also had a special guest the AVRO LANCASTER. We had to wear these crazy yellow shirts with a vest so we can be seen by the pilots. Also I met Bud Anderson, Wild Bill Guernere and a German ME 109 Pilot vet. Oh and how could I forget the Warbird Pinup.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2011)

Great pics, looks like it was a great time!


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2011)

Good shots! Looks like it was a fun time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2011)

Say Dave, are you in the market for a new best friend??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2011)

Way to go Dave!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2011)

How did I miss this thread????? Awesome stuf!!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 24, 2011)

It was really fun, I volunteered both days. It had German situations to where they fired the museums 88 gun at the Yak 3 when the FW 190 was chasing it. Next show is in the summer sometime, I will keep you all up to speed. Other than that if I am not at work I am at the museum LOL


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2011)

Dave, definitely keep us posted on the next show. I may have opportunity to be in that area in August.

I assume that Lanc is the Mynarski Memorial Lanc from the Canadian Warplane Heritage.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 24, 2011)

Correct that is the Mynarski Memorial Lanc from the Canadian Warplane Heritage. Very proud to have it at the show.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jun 30, 2011)

Rolls Royce Merlin Engine in the Mark IX Spitfire


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool Dave! Is this a restoration or just maintenance?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I need a cigarette after looking at those pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread. Great pics, and that FW looks stunning!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2011)

The 190 was supposed to be at the Hamilton Air Show two weeks ago, one of the main reasons I planned the trip. Talking with one of the museum pilots, I learned that the 190 is grounded right now because of issues with the prop. They sent the {ghasp!} Wildcat instead.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 1, 2011)

Spitfire is getting some maintenance done, as far as the FW 190 goes here are the pics I took of it. The prop looks good to me. Wouldn't you say? I am waiting for our Dora to get there!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2011)

You and Junkers88 have go to have the greatest jobs ever. Beautiful pics.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2011)

davetheWWIInut said:


> ..... The prop looks good to me. Wouldn't you say? I am waiting for our Dora to get there!



What Dora would that be?

As far as the 190's prop is concerned, as it was explained to me, there was a problem with one of the same types flying in Europe that caused a forced landing. Something about balancing weights coming loose is what the museum pilot told me. While they sort it out in Europe, this ones grounded apparently.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 1, 2011)

I will definately find out more Sunday when I do my shift down at the museum about the 190. It so happens to be my fav German plane there, I am hoping one of the Fighter Factory guys shows up there on Sunday. If so I will pick the hell out of his brain. As far as the Dora goes...It was announced at our 2011 Warbirds over the Beach that "The Boss" bought himself a LONGNOSE FW 190 Dora. All the volunteers are patiently awaiting more info on this plane. We heard about "Chuckie" The B17 and then BANG....there it was! Then we heard about the FW 190 (non Dora) and then BANG ..... there it was! Nothing surprises me about the owner of this museum. Also rumors have been "flying" around of the purchase of a ME 262......... more on that as well.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2011)

You guys don't need any more help do you?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 1, 2011)

Go to www.militaryaviatiomuseum.org and under museum info fill out a volunteer application and see what happens


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhh the FW 190 does in fact have prop balance issues but we have them figured out he he he he he.......The Fighter Factory guys are doing their thing. My buddy Paul caught me in the museums window reflection (1st pic) having one of those military man to military machine (B17 Chuckie) moments I guess you could call them. Was thinking to myself at the time....10 men ...10 of the bravest SOBS...why wasn't I born earlier. 2nd pic was of the inside of our TBF Avenger (Aft looking Forward to cockpit) and 3rd pic is Chuckie B17 and our JU-52 in the distance.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 3, 2011)

1 of only a few......13 I think that are still flying


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree! Does your Ju-52 fly?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes she does, I have alot of pics of her flying


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2011)

Gees, that is just so cool.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 9, 2011)

2) Fw190 Dora

"Our friend and client Jerry Yagen "Fighter Factory" did take over from Tony Blair, the "long-nose"(MierMotors). The aircraft will be fitted with a Jumo 213th engine. The Dora is with MierMotors in Germany.....Soon...very.....soon! Oh Jerry Yagen is the owner of the Military Aviation Museum. Can't wait to hear that Jumo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Dave, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Sure is cool!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 10, 2011)

So I took my boys down to Virginia Beach yesterday to visit the Museum - what a GREAT place. It's almost an American equivalent to the Shuttleworth Collection in the UK. Lots of really knowledgeable staff who like to talk beyond what's written on the information boards. We spent well over an hour talking to one of the pilots - it was great. And then to cap it all, my boys got to meet a Pearl Harbor veteran who lived locally and was visiting the museum - he was groundcrew with the 19th Pursuit Squadron. All in all, an awesome day out. We'll be going back there at least twice this year despite the 4-hour drive. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

Now that's awesome!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 10, 2011)

got no PM viking?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2011)

Ooops, never mind I think I kinda screwed up.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr.Yagen has a storage building...was able to take a small peak. I was told this is not the only building he has that is full of aircraft wrecks. The one I was in was FULL of aircraft wrecks! B-17 parts, engines, wings....you name it...IT WAS THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! He had wings that were shot the hell up, the wings belonged to a P-39. Of course our B17 Chuckie looking just awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 22, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen I would like you all to meet the latest addition to the Military Aviation Museum ...........ME 262 B1A 501243 "White 3" !!!!!!!!!!!! And now I am doing my victory dance, can you say one badass aircraft!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2011)

YOU %$#@#$%^%!!!!!!!

[email protected], I wanna be there!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice! These new Me 262s are amazing to see in flight. Got to see the on here in Germany fly at an Airshow back in September. Came in and did a flyby with a Bf 109G-4. Absolutely amazing! 

Really is great to see these planes flying.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2011)

Beauty !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## A4K (Oct 22, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2011)

This is getting to be quite a destination museum. May have to look into booking a visit.


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 23, 2011)

Went there last summer


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 23, 2011)

To walk up and see a ME 262 rather than read about one.........just awesome. I see her every week now, she is a very pretty plane.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2011)

EXTREMELY COOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome picture of Chuckie taking off from our Musuem in VA Beach headed to Texas.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2011)

That's a cracking shot !


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2011)

it certainly is


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2011)

Great shot!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2011)

WHOA! What a shot!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent! May be my new desktop.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2011)

That's a fricken awesome shot!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 11, 2011)

I get all the good stuff lol


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 12, 2011)

You lucky, lucky S.O.B. 8)


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 13, 2011)

Spent a little time with my favorite plane of all time today. She looks so damn sweet! The balance problem with the spinner has been fixed, it was tested last week. The new D9 was news from Mr. Yagen the owner himself! I talked to him this morning and he said, the Allison engine that was in this plane is now gone and the Junkers Jumo 213 is going in and best of all she WILL fly!!!!!!!!! The plane itself is in the process of being shipped to the Military Aviation Museum!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2011)

You're one lucky SOB Dave. Great news about the Dora!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL I do consider myself to be very lucky....I touch history everytime I walk through those museum doors.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool shots Dave!

You are very lucky.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2011)

Cripes, I need a cigarette just thinking about it


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Dec 10, 2011)

One of the many perks of the museum lol........she was selling watches with parts of actual WWII warbirds inside them then all of a sudden she was posing with the Mustang...yippee for me and my scanner really sucks......new one Santa LOL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2011)

Dave, I'm really beginning to not like you.....


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Dec 12, 2011)

I cant help I am in the right place, not trying to rub it in only share.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm sooooooo envious. Nice shots Dave!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2011)

Lucky you


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Dec 18, 2011)

It is a great place and if your in Virginia it is HIGHLY suggested.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2011)

and he gets to sit in the darn things!!!!! Great pics Dave!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2011)

Lucky ******* !!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2011)

Cool shots! Lucky bastard.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, it looks like I'm just going to have to go down to Virginia and tell Dave exatctly what we....oh look........a Hurricane!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm with you, ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2011)

Stop by on your way through Dave, we'll gang up on him.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2011)

So Dave, would there be an airshow at that museum that you could recommend in 2012?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Dec 20, 2011)

Warbird over the Beach 2012!, Everything should be flying. I will post the schedule of events here in a few days. It is an honor to be there, on Sundays I get to do things I normally wouldnt be able to do. And that is not even right guys lol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

<PERK>

Warbird over the Beach 2012?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking forward to that. I may cash in some of my airline points to get down there depending on the timeframe.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2011)

You know, we could plan a WW2Aircraft East Coast meeeting - ya know, get Dave to give us a private tour of all the...ummmm....all the......dang........I gotta stop daydreaming!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2011)

.....and I do need a new watch........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2011)

That would make a great trip.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree. I'd be totally up for that!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> and another Mossie
> Victoria Air Maintenance Ltd. - Total Repair, Overhaul and Major Rebuild Service Mosquito


pb...I did not know that and my daughter lives in Victoria. 10 hour drive, 2 hour ferry ride, and another hour drive. Very do-able.

Geo


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 24, 2011)

Cool stuff Dave, you lucky son of a gun. 


Wheels


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 2, 2012)

The boss bought an actual LUFTWAFFE hangar from somewhere in Germany and he is having it reconstructed very close to the museum. There is a polish prisoners initials from Oct 1944 on the framework and also these bulletholes from us or the Russians. He will stow the ME262, FW190A8, FW190D9, BF109G6, Bf109E7, Storch, JU52, BF108 and I think a Buchon as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2012)

An entire hanger? NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2012)

Does this "boss" of yours have a sister?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 2, 2012)

He has all the frame work to this hangar, I will be taking pictures as it goes up and I have no idea if he has a sister LOL nice though lol! He is also putting in a observation tower from a B17 disbersing area in England. Dont know where that is going yet, I would imagine it would be overlooking our runway.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2012)

ohhhh man!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2012)

Way cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2012)

Great stuff.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2012)

WHOA!!!!! That's great! What an addition!!!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 7, 2012)

A little update with MAM's FW 190 D9/N, it is now in Germany at Meier Motors getting the Junkers Jumo 213 installed. Here is a few more pics that I found of her.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2012)

Your job is just to cool.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2012)

When's it coming back?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2012)

B*gg*r - just wet me pants !!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought you were past that Terry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks fast just sitting on the ground. Beautiful plane!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 9, 2012)

When's the Mossie due to arrive from NZ? This is one occasion I'm glad to be in Virginia rather than my old house 30 miles from Duxford and Shuttleworth.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 15, 2012)

The Mossie will be doing airshows in Europe before it comes over here to the US. I honestly have no idea when she will be here. Here are some pics of our Luftwaffe pride and joy #1. BadAss Machine!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2012)

Dam it only gets more and more beautiful!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2012)

I just drooled on my shirt.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous.  That is a GORGEOUS aircraft!!!!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Mar 11, 2012)

I know it has been a bit since I have posted been lazy I guess but here is a pic of our Luftwaffe hangar. We since got a ME 262 engine cutaway, A FW 44 and some other cool stuff in which I will post pics of over the next week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2012)

Way cool!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2012)

Sure is.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 12, 2012)

EXCELLENT! I have got to get out that way soon.!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 6, 2012)

Up close and personnal with the ASH82, a couple of the FW 190 cockpit and in MAY our WARBIRDS OVER THE BEACH show. The ME 262 is going to say hello........I am not sure if the ONLY flying FW 190 D9/N in the world will be back from Germany with its new engine Jumo 213 for the show. More to follow on that, I am ready to be one of the 1st people EVER to see a DORA fly since WWII!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 6, 2012)

I think I need to be alone now.........


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 7, 2012)

vikingBerserker you kill me man ha ha ha ha


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2012)

I might get the chance to get out that way in June. I hope. Excellent looking craft Dave!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool shots!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2012)

Great stuff !


----------



## ontos (Apr 8, 2012)

These photos are just too awesome. We have to make a trip over there. Fantastic aircraft, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 11, 2012)

Very cool photos. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

love to see that dora....


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm marking my calendar Dave and may try to get there. What's the closest international airport?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 14, 2012)

Norfolk International Airport I believe Andy. Here's the link.Norfolk International Airport - Welcome to Norfolk International Airport


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Brooks. I googled it and agree with you. Just a matter of booking the flight (I have the points) and seeing if I can get away from the office.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2012)

I grew up around there so I know a little about. Having been away for 20 years though, a lot has changed.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 18, 2012)

All I have to say today 18Apr2012 boys is I put my hands on BLACK 12 the FW 190 D9N and OMFG!!!!!! She is here is Virginia on the property of the Military Aviation Museum! Although it is a replica of a 190 Dora I cant explain what I felt but all I can say is OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was not allowed to take any pictures because she was in an area the boss calls "AREA 51" no cameras, the motor mounts for that damn thing are monsterous!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2012)

NO PICTURES???!!!???!!

AAAAUUUUGGGHHHH!!! You can't do that to us!

Where and when is this thingy you guys are talking?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 18, 2012)

Brother I was told no pictures which burned my ass cause someone else was taken through there and took a whole crap load of pics he did not want ppl to see and posted them on the net. So now it ruined it for the rest of us, I can only describe it to you, I dislike this though it has a freaking GPS in the damn cockpit! I damn well they didn't have those in 1943 when they 1st came out with the Dora. The prop has white tips and it all wrapped up and it HUGE! 3 bladed just like back then. Bubble canopy .....it still has the Allison engine in it. Story I got as I was being walked over to the Junkers Jumo 213that is going in it, that the motor mounts have to be changed and it is being figured out in Germany how that is going to be done before it is being shipped. I did however find this link of the engine running down in Florida before we got it.....check it out follow this link....

FW-190D engine run video by gardnerpilot - Photobucket


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2012)

I love that sound.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 19, 2012)

its an Allison, I can only imagine what that 213 will sound in that machine (quivers) , there is that one video on You tube of the Dora with the original 213 running now that my friend is where it is at. I asked the guys from the Fighter Factory if I could be there where there 1st started it when they got it back here from Germany. They said sure bet your ass I will have my video camera out and ready to go. They were saying when it got back here it would have been through all flight trials for air worthyness. Here is the link for the no **** Dora with the Jumo 213 running....it takes them a few to get it started but she kicks over 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5LBUVS1T8_


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 19, 2012)

I regret to inform that Dan Kirklands beautiful FW 190 A8N painted like Pips Priller's BLACK 13 has crashed from a landing accident. It was around the 30th of last month as so I am told. God that is heart breaking.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2012)

That is sad news Dave. I hope no one was killed or injured and the plane can be repaired.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2012)

Dam......................


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope nobody was here but it did not look like it, the pictures I saw...if your looking at the aircraft from the front the right landing gear gave way. The props dug in which means the Ash 82 engine needs to be looked at and if any damage is done...reworked


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, but good to know the pilot is OK. It can be repaired, but probably need a complete engine re-build or a new engine.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 17, 2012)

Warbirds over the Beach this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The FW 190 A8 has a new German ASH 82 in it. I have video of the test run, with Mark Mathis The French test pilot standing by to do the test flight today!!!!!!! The ME 262 will fly in formation with the FW 190 but will not land at the airshow  > The owner does NOT want to be buying any new engines due to the FOD on the grass runway. I will be on the flightline doing my job with my video camera in my hand. Hope you guys can make it. Time to get close enough to kiss them! Well with the Warbird model I will get my yearly kiss.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2012)

Unfortunatley, this did not work out for me. Take lots of pics Dave. Maybe next year.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2012)

Dammit, if it was only next weekend!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 17, 2012)

Wish I could be there to but can't make it. Do take plenty of photos and post'em PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 11, 2012)

I know it has been a bit but I am back with some good stuff....check it out. Lets see.... Took a ride in a Stearman...all kinds of pin ups at the museum. I posted her because I liked her the best and I have achieved the ME 262!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2012)

Great stuff Dave. Maybe next year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2012)

You are one lucky guy Dave. Drop a line here in the post as soon as you know the dates for sure for next year's May show. I may have to make the 12 hour drive.

Cheers,

Jeff

ps...great photos


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not jealous.....................I'm not jealous...................I'm not jealous.......
Excellent shots David!!!!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 12, 2012)

Ya I am the caretaker of the FW 190 now. When the pilot comes back it is my buisness to makes sure that plane gets squared away. Our 262 is tits isnt it? I will let all know when the Warbirds show is, we are about to have our Biplanes and Triplanes in Sept. I am training to maove aircraft cause they need more hands during airshows. Basically I have full access to all the owners aircraft. The pin ups LOL that is def fun, the owner took me up in the Dragon Rapide for 45 mins. That was a sweet ride. I have tons more pic I will post when I am not playing down there. We just had a WWII B17 pilot come in today, that was a tender moment when he stopped and just looked and looked at our B17. That is the best about going down there.....by far!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome Dave!

(Have I told you lately I can't stand you??????)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey I am in the right, my wife and I are both military and there is a chance she might be transferred to California after she gets off this deployment. She asked if I was going with her I said NO I wasnt leaving the museum LOL. Took me 3 years to get me where I am at now there. I am known as "The FW 190 Guy" LOL. If any of you guys want more detailed pictures of any of the aircraft just send a message whichever way I really dont care and I will get ya squared away.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2012)

Man I don't blame you, but that would be a tough decision!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome! Shows us some more pin ups!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 13, 2012)

You asked for more you got it.......I never leave the house without my camera. Especially when I am the youngest strapping lad down there.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 13, 2012)

How could I forget her, here she is standing in front of our Hurricane MKII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2012)

You poor guy..........................


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 14, 2012)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo envious. I do need to get out that way and see some old friends.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 14, 2012)

Get on out here then Aaron, you will not be disappointed I will tell you that. 99% of our aircraft fly


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 14, 2012)

On my bucket list too.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 14, 2012)

My personal fav is the 190.......to me nothing matches the sound of the 190.....just sounds like a tough kickass bird like it was in WWII. Our pilot who flies it pour the coal onto it, it is great. I am patiently waiting for BLACK 12 to get the Jumo 213 in it. That I really want to see fly!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, definitely keep us posted on that one. I won't come down there til that's in.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 15, 2012)

It will be the only flying example in the world. You know the "FW 190 guy" will be there taking all the cool photos. I know where that plane is at now, I have touched it checked out the Allison engine that it is in it now. Might I add the 3 bladed prop for that plane is over 6 ft across! I measured it. No wonder why those planes were so good at cutting through the thin air, wide blades...holy crap! Earlier in the post I put a picture of BLACK 12 up, she is just a beautiful plane. FLUGWERK GMBH did a great job.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2012)

I am really embarrassed to say this, but.... I live closer to The Aviation Museum than Dave does.... and I have never been there ! Pungo is less than ten miles from my house.... Straight out Princess Anne Road. Gotta do this before I die.

 Charles


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 15, 2012)

Best kept secret and I hear that alot. Once people get inside they are like " Holy **** this place is huge with the fighter factory, WWI hangar, Luftwaffe Hangar, Storage Area (AREA 51) , 2 more buildings being started as we speak and next year he is putting up the watch tower from England and another museum the same size as the one that is already up. Plus we have a 5,000ft runway there.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2012)

Charles, I use to work at Colonial Chevrolet wich is not far from you I don't think and very close to the museum.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 15, 2012)

Question for either of you guys.......how do you get that cool photo/art at the botton for your posts? Like Aaron has his P47 and Crimea River has the Spits? That is cool stuff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2012)

There's a thread somewhere that explains it Dave. Have a hunt for it and if you come up short, ring back.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 15, 2012)

hunt for it aye buddy thanks


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Dave. Chris just updated this. Here it is: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-make-siggy-33663.html


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I got it, thanks bro


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck!

Let me guess.....ummmm.... a FW 190???????


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 15, 2012)

i am working on it , having issues uplaoding the damn picture


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 15, 2012)

Heck with it, i figure it out tomorrow when I get back from the museum. Until then check this out....right where the 190 should be LOL


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2012)

Ironically, two checkernoses.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Aug 16, 2012)

The owner was flying the P51.....awesome pic for sure


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Sep 21, 2012)

We have a WWI Biplanes and Triplanes this weekend at the museum. Over 90% of our Bi's and Tri's are taking to the air. Yeahhhhhhh i got in the FW 190. I figure I bust my hump keeping that thing pretty.......it felt so damn cool! Horrido!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2012)

Does the pilot really sit that low????


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Sep 21, 2012)

The seat raises up but not forward. I am only 5ft 6inches, that is why in most of the videos you see.....the pilot is almost always leaning forward. It was cool, got a feeling what Pips Priller, Egon Mayer, or Adolf Galland felt like when they sat in their FW 190's.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2012)

You guys could charge $$ just to sit in her. Beautiful!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm not jealous.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Sep 21, 2012)

Na I was in the right place at the right time. As much as I take care of that bird...come on a pic or two inside of her is a dream come true to me except of course to fly her but that is a WETTTTTTTTTTT dream LOL. I am happy with just sitting in her that time. im happy not greedy. Very humble.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome! 8)


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Sep 22, 2012)

We put up the Avenger and Mustang ...now the Mustang which was being flown by the owner was going to were the ME 262 is allowed to be flown in VA. FAA BS keeps the ME 262 around a flight pattern around our Suffolk airfield. Long story short.....Mustang was going to do a photo shoot with the ME 262. I was standing under the supercharger of our B17 Chuckie.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Sep 22, 2012)

You know I gotta get the 190 against the woods.....seems right. 2 of our heavies, some fighters and lastly the Luftwaffe Hangar. Tomorrow I will get the WWI planes.......I dont really like them but I will.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Sep 23, 2012)

Benefits...benefits.... benefits.......
WWI aircraft


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not jealous,....I'm not jealous........I'm not jealous. Who the H3!! am I kidding?! Excellent material and shots Dave!!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Sep 27, 2012)

Nuff said!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2012)

Cool! 8)


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2012)

When's it scheduled to arrive in VA?


----------



## Rogi (Sep 28, 2012)

Do you have a Nieuport 17 in the stable  hehehe

and you have a Tante Ju, >am Jealous  hehe


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2012)

Dave, I seriously hate you................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2012)

I was thinking more along the lines of LOATHE VB.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 1, 2012)

We have no idea when it is coming home to us. We have not seen the boss to ask. He has been in New Z watching his Mossie perform. Heard it was going to work the Europe circuit then come home to us. No definate date yet.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

Would be exciting to see it come in when it does.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 1, 2012)

Please, PLEASE keep us posted on the planned arrival date for the Mossie. Already told SWMBO that I'm booking whatever weekend that is and kidnapping the boys so we can watch it fly in.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 2, 2012)

I will do buffnut I plan on letting all know when the Mossie comes home and our FW 190 D9 flies.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2012)

Excellent Dave!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 2, 2012)

i have also been sent a lot of inside video of the Mossie flying if anyone is interested? I see that other thread started about our Mossie but nobody really has info, photos or video that I have lol


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 2, 2012)

davetheWWIInut said:


> I will do buffnut I plan on letting all know when the Mossie comes home and our FW 190 D9 flies.



Thanks Dave. I had the privilege of sitting in the BAe Mossie a few years before it crashed. I was a 16-year-old air cadet learning to fly at Speke airport and walked into the met office one morning to be confronted with a Mossie on the apron. The crew were checking met and NOTAMs so, being the cheeky git that I was (and still am), I asked if we could take a look at their beautiful aircraft. They consented so we flew down the stairs and out onto the apron - I made it there first with my mate close behind and we rattled up the ladder and into the cockpit. Needless to say the pilot was less than impressed...but it was worth it!

Fast forward 5 years and I was serving in the RAF. A mate and I went to London Colney to visit the Mosquito Aircraft Museum. It was a quiet day so we got chatting with one of the staff. I'd taken along my 1st edition copy of "Low Attack" by Jon de L Wooldridge, the story of 105 and 139 Sqns operating the first low-level daylight attack missions during WWII. Impressed with our knowledge of, and interest in, the Mossie, the staff member asked if we'd like to sit in the prototype. YGBSM! Yep, up we went. Fantastic!!!

So...really, REALLY looking forward to the 3hr drive down to Virginia Beach when the new bird arrives. Sighing for 2 Merlins!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2012)

Man...those are some impressive pics...


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 4, 2012)

1st one I thought it was a cool photo, it was when we were moving the Avenger down to the Fighter Factor. Had to take it with one hand.
2nd one reminds me of a B17 in England


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2012)

> I see that other thread started about our Mossie but nobody really has info, photos or video that I have



Now you're just showing off!  It was a real joy to see the Mossie fly and I got to talk a little with Jerry - a real nice guy. According to the rumour mill the Mossie was tentatively heading for the UK, but last I heard it wasn't going there. Can't say any more about the European visit either.

Real special seeing that Mossie flash past at high speed Dave, you're gonna love it. It'll be the next 'favorite type' in the collection, I think.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 5, 2012)

I have nothing but nice things to say about Mr.Yagen especially when he comes in and says "Come on you are coming flying with me in the Dragon Rapide" LOL Although I do bust my butt for our museum for a truely noble cause so yeah i have a right to bragg at times  Believe it or not I am not that interested in the Mossie, I am more interested in our Dora and German aircraft. I will take some photos of the Mossie, figure out how it is to be towed in and out of the hangars and walk right past it to my Fw 190 and commence scrubbing my Butcher Bird. When Mr.Yagen stops next at the museum, I usually just walk right up to him and ask him what I want to know. I will find out the plan for the Mossie. That is how I found out he had 7 FW 190's


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, Dave, I here ya, but the Mossie has a habit of sneaking up on the unwary and biting when least expected.  Trust me, when you see it, it'll grab your attention.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 5, 2012)

I mean here is my point when you hear a RR Merlin you hear them all. I hear the Spit, Hurc and Mustang run up at the same time. Do fly bys at the same time so it cant be much different than the Hurc and Spit flying in formation. Now who can say they have personally heard a Junkers Jumo 213? When the FW 190 A8/N "White 11" takes to the air, I have a photo on here of it with the Mustang. That Ash 82 engine (which sounds just like a BMW 801) just over shoots that RR Merlin. It sounds so tough! Around the museum I am the Butcher Bird experten. We also which is very little known have 3 ME 109s in the works  and a BF 110! A Buchon, a G6 and a E7.


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2012)

now a Bf 110 would be something to see !!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2012)

A 110???!!!!! That would be awesome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2012)

Great pics Dave!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2012)

A Jumo powered '190 will be impressive, no doubt, so will the Bf 110, but as for the Mossie, wait and see, Dave. It'll get to ya.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 5, 2012)

got ya bro


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool shots Dave!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2012)

Great pics Dave. And I agree with Grant about the Mossie - seeing- and hearing it - fly is just something else, especially at below tree-top height, fast!
Like Buffnut, I had a few chances to be around, help out, and sit in the sadly lost BAe Mossie TIII, and oh, how we miss that beauty on the UK air show circuit!
Just a darned shame I don't live closer to your facility in VA - you'd never get rid of me !!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2012)

Y'know Dave, I get you about the Fw 190 - it's a beautiful bird and I fully understand why its your favourite (favorite); I've seen Flug Werk 190s fly and I've had the privilege of sitting in the cockpit of the world's only surviving two seat '190 at Hendon (I took photos but the film got ruined on the way to New Zealand) and its a real special aircraft, but the Mosquito has no parallel, although a flying Bf 110 will be very cool to see. So we are counting on you for coverage of these things.

Keep those pictures coming Dave.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 6, 2012)

ok here is some more, now these 3 chicks...comment all you want. I dont have to explain which aircraft is which but they are all awesome. Especially the Lanc.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2012)

Very cool - and an 88 to boot!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2012)

Great stuff - and what a way to go clay pigeon shooting !


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 6, 2012)

Do it need an introduction?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 10, 2012)

As the FW 190 pilot looks to his left he sees a nice fat target


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2012)

8)


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 21, 2012)

enjoy.............. my whole damn museum has mossie madness. Other than that the Luftwaffe hangar is done and we are moving the aircraft down there now. My baby the FW 190 is there now. I just have to upload the photos. I am lazy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2012)

It sure is!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2012)

(drool)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2012)

That first shot is fantastic - would love a 6 feet by 4 feet version on my wall !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2012)

EXCELLENT SHOTS AND SUBJECT Dave!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2012)

Very cool! 8)


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 22, 2012)

The Mossie is still here in New Zealand, the air-to-air was one of a series taken by Gavin Conroy whose been a busy boy recently. There's going to be a book and dvd of its restoration and flights in NZ based on the airshow and Gav's photos.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 23, 2012)

Mr.Yagen gave us a huge speech of his visit to NZ and assured us she will be coming home to us soon. Of course I have been asked to build a model of it so I am trying to gather as many photos as I can of it to get as much detail as I can. Cockpit ones are a bit of a pain but I have some. I am in the middle of building the museums ME 262 but I am putting that to the wayside for "Mossie Madness" as I put it to build this Mosquito and all its markings. I did our PBY and now now I am model man lol. I think I have a picture on here of it.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is the PBY which is displayed at the museum and FW 190 D9/N Wrk Nr 210079 we have and I know I put pics on this thread which I built and I wont give up LOL.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 5, 2012)

AH yes the Dora!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2012)

Beauty !


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 5, 2012)

Beauty! Any flights scheduled?


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2012)

Very Cool...


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 6, 2012)

That's one sleek looking beastie there Dave!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2012)

I need a bibb.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2012)

BTW, who are the good luck wishes from? Can't make out the signature.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 18, 2012)

That signature is in fact LT General G.Rall!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2012)

< deep sigh >


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 19, 2012)

Why the deep sigh there Viking?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2012)

Just jealousy my friend, just jealousy................


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 19, 2012)

it would be nice if you guys could see all this stuff instead me posting pictures. We just got a new Albatros. I am headed there tomorrow, I see what is going on. Those FW 190 Dora pics were as of Sunday


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2012)

Shame the museum isn't local - but a bit of a long walk, and swim, from my place!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2012)

Any plans to fly the Dora?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 21, 2012)

No not yet, she out in a static position for now. The engine is standing by and ready (Jumo 213).The boss wanted to place her in the Cottabus along with "White 11". It will take less than a day to disassemble her again and re-pack her. The engine is already packed and good to go. The Fighter Factory guys are awesome so it will be fast when it is time. Meier Motors is waiting on her so I am told.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 23, 2012)

This is another project in the works......................  we own her...she is ours


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2012)

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2012)

Man....I wanna stand on, in, or next to the D-9 too....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2012)

I reckon you guts must have a fair sized Air Force by now! Great stuff !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 30, 2012)

davetheWWIInut said:


> This is another project in the works......................  we own her...she is ours


Very nice!! 


Wheels


----------



## gflinch (Jan 19, 2013)

Any news on the airshow lineup for 2013? Looks like a lot of great flyable Luftwaffe planes.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2013)

Great shots, just found the thread. Wish I new about this place when I was stationed in Norfolk.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2013)

I grew up around there Paul. Miss it alot.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 26, 2013)

> This is another project in the works...................... we own her...she is ours



Another Yagen import that used to be in New Zealand. His Mossie had its last flying display in New Zealand last weekend and will soon be going to the USA. Any date for arrival yet?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2013)

We've been trying to get hold of the NZ restorers to see if they were interested in parting with their jigs. We could use them in our own Mossie restoration but they have not returned e-mails. I wonder if Yagen is getting them.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 27, 2013)

> I wonder if Yagen is getting them.



I can tell you now, he's not. The jigs are staying here, because Glynn Powell, who built them has more than one Mosquito under construction. His aircraft, an Ex-RNZAF Mossie is currently under rebuild; its fuse is almost finished and most likely will be the next one to fly - that is unless you guys get your one going before him, but there will no doubt be more Mossies rolling off his 'production line' in the future, if the right amount of money is offered.

That's the way to get it done, Crimea River, offer Glynn the 'right amount' and you'll have a perfect rebuild that combines original bits and modern materials and processes, but using original woods and techniques. These aircraft have been described as 'late production' due to their exactness to the originals, aside from the modern glues and stuff.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Apr 3, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry if you've answered this, but will it be airworthy? Sure looks like it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 3, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2013)

Cory, it's the Mosquito virtually built from scratch in New Zealand, shown flying, earlier this year, elsewhere on the forum. 
What a Beauty! And apparently it's hoped to have her flying for the first air show, in May.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Terry, I do remember that one!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope to see her in Hamilton in June....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2013)

Cool shots! Will be great to see her in the air.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh Yeah!!


----------



## Rocketeer (May 17, 2013)

Hi Guys
is anyone going tomorrow?


----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2013)

Tony:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/may-have-spare-ticket-va-beach-airshow-weekend-anyone-interested-37155.html

Have fun. Wish I was there but I'll be seeing the Mossie in Hamilton in 4 weeks time


----------



## Rocketeer (May 17, 2013)

cheers old chap!!


----------



## jimh (Jun 23, 2013)

you guys hear the collection has been sold?

JH


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2013)

No. To whom?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 23, 2013)

> you guys hear the collection has been sold?



With Andy, any more info Jim?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2013)

What, the whole lot?!!
And so soon after the recent additions of aircraft, buildings and equipment?!
Be interesting to find out who, what, where etc, and if it's all staying together.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jun 24, 2013)

The whole collection has not been sold! That is bullshit. I am only there everyday, the Military Aviation Museum's Collection has NOT been sold. I can not give details on anything out of respect for Jerry Yagen and the Museum.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Wold be kinda nice to know what the heck is really going on....


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jun 25, 2013)

Alright bud, 2 birds have been sold. That is it. Buisness as usual down there.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 25, 2013)

Which two and to whom?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jun 25, 2013)

The B17 and my fav bird the FW 190 A8/N "White 11" to a buyer in Oregon.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2013)

Damn. But the 190's close to me now....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2013)

Some one tell "Aeroplane" magazine. They are reporting that the whole 70+ collection is being sold and fast.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I didn't win the lottery so it's not me........dammit


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2013)

It's hit the newspapers as well what a shame:

Va. Beach museum owner selling plane collection | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com

By Aaron Applegate
The Virginian-Pilot
© June 24, 2013 
VIRGINIA BEACH

The owner of one of the world’s largest collections of World War I- and World War II-era planes is selling off his aircraft and said he may have to close the Military Aviation Museum in Pungo.

Gerald Yagen said on Monday he no longer can afford to keep the collection and, likely, the museum. The announcement shocked warplane enthusiasts and city officials who’d embraced the unique attraction in the city’s rural south.

“I’m subsidizing it heavily every year and my business no longer allows me to do that financially, and therefore I don’t have a solution for it,” Yagen said.

He said the four vocational trade schools he owned, including the Aviation Institute of Maintenance, Centura College and Tidewater Tech, have been acquired by another business. He declined to elaborate. On Tuesday morning, Yagen said his school were in the process of being acquired and negotiations are ongoing.
For years, Yagen, an avid pilot, has scoured the globe looking for old planes to refurbish and fly. In 2008, he opened the Military Aviation Museum and has expanded it several times, once to include a two-story 1941 British air tower that he had shipped piece-by-piece to Virginia Beach. In the past, Yagen has teamed up with the Virginia Symphony Orchestra to coordinate events featuring music and vintage planes, and has shown warplane-themed movies in a museum hangar.

Last spring, Yagen brought to Virginia Beach what is believed to be the world’s last flying de Havilland Mosquito, a Canadian-built fighter plane used by the British in World War II.

Historic plane enthusiasts were surprised to learn Yagen was selling his collection.

“I’m just flabbergasted,” said Dan Hagedorn, curator of The Museum of Flight in Seattle. “I thought everything was going quite well for him.”

Hagedorn said Yagen was known for the rare ability to renovate planes in a historically accurate manner while at the same time keeping them functional.

“He mixed the best of both worlds,” he said. “His color schemes and detail in instrumentation has always been exemplary. There just aren’t that many folks in the world that can do that. He was sort of in a category by himself.”

City officials said they didn’t see Yagen’s announcement coming.

“I’m really shocked,” Councilman Jim Wood said. “I was just down there with my Rotary Club a month ago. We had breakfast, toured the museum. There were people working on the planes. They were talking about expansion planes. This is really sudden.”

“It’s devastating news,” Councilman Bob Dyer said. “That was one of the jewels of Virginia Beach.”

Yagen said nine groups interested in buying planes visited the museum last week to look over the collection. So far, he said he’s sold two planes, a Boeing B-17 heavy American bomber, and a Focke-Wulf 190, a single-seat German plane. Both flew during World War II.

Yagen said he doesn’t know how many planes he owns. He said he has planes in Virginia Beach and around the world that nobody has seen. In the past, he’s pegged his inventory at around 50 planes.

Kermit Weeks, a collector and aviation enthusiast from Florida, said it’s impossible to make money on historic airplanes.

“I can tell you people do it because they have a passion,” he said. “It’s kind of a hobby gone wild. It’s kind of like an art form at this point. The planes have no commercial value.”

Yagen said of himself, “They will say he was very foolish and they will be right. I was living a dream I was sharing with other people and it came to an end.”


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2013)

What a shame but let's hope that the various items end up in good hands.


----------



## jimh (Jun 28, 2013)

The 17 and Flugwerk 190 have been sold, the rest is going up for bids and being handled internally. The key players in todays warbird market will give these aircraft a proper home. 

Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2013)

Man this is heartbreaking. Will we ever see the likes of it again? Serious bummer...


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jun 28, 2013)

The magazines and newspapers can report whatever they want to. Yes people are looking at the collection some will be sold but not many, only 2 so far. We will keep the majority of our planes and the Military Aviation Museum will stay open for buisness and that is from the top dog himself. I am going to keep bouncing on this site to curb the rumors...................... I do not have the right to say just what planes will go until they leave the museum. The B17 and FW 190 A8/N are the two that have been sold. All the other planes are still dripping oil in our hangars....yes we close at 5pm but we will re-open at 9am the next morning.  cheers gents


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2013)

Dave, I'm really glad to hear that.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2013)

Good to hear, Dave. Let's hope Jerry is still able to live his dream with a smaller more affordable, but no less impressive collection.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2013)

Let's hope so. And I wish reporters would get things right - for example, the description of the Mosquito and the FW190.(But then, if they could do things right, they wouldn't be reporters!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

Hope all goes well...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hoping and praying Dave is right. MAM is one of my all-time favourite air museums - it's up there with the Cavanaugh Museum, Duxford and Shuttleworth. Absolutely top-notch place not just for the machines but also for the support given to veterans and for the educational programmes they offer. Please, please, PLEASE let it stay open!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2013)

Good to hear Dave. Keep us informed.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jun 30, 2013)

I will not report anything until the plane flies away for good. Chuckie the B-17 left yesterday. I helped pulled the props through in the pouring rain, and off she went to a good new owner who will keep her in the air. She will be sorely missed! Other than that it was buisness as usual today at the museum.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2013)

I hope this is just a growth pain and that they will stay as an East Coast "Planes of Fame"


----------



## jimh (Jul 10, 2013)

newly listed on Platinum Fighters...

Platinum Fighter Sales - Warbird Aircraft Sales

jim


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn, and I just spent my last $3.4MM paycheck...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2013)

If I won the lottery, the entire fleet would be mine, and left where it's at.


----------



## jimh (Jul 21, 2013)

Rapide, Fury and Storch, sold...

jh


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2013)

dammit


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 4, 2013)

Gents I am pleased to announce everything is off the market! The Military Aviation Museum is back on track! As a matter of fact we have a few new planes..... Pics to come.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been in the right seat flying the Ryan SCW........... I loved it...
How about that FW-149.... looks like a Navion!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2013)

Great news! Did Yagen win a lottery?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2013)

AWESOME!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2013)

Tell us or show us more....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2013)

Great news! Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 18, 2014)

We now have added the Hawker Sea Fury, MIG 3, a Curtis Jenny and a PT19 to the museums collection.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2014)

Excellent! I was thinking of you guys the other day.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 20, 2014)

Hope it continues to go well for you guys!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 9, 2014)

We are flying again! I got current video and pics, gotta get to my CPU. I'm on my Ipad


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2014)

Excellent Dave! Looking forward to it.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 9, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2014)

Great stuff Dave. Thanks for checking in and keeping us posted.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2014)

Yeah, thanks brother.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 10, 2014)

My 7 year old is going up in the SNJ tomorrow!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 11, 2014)

What's the forecast of the airshow next weekend? We got rained out on Saturday and I don't want that to happen a second time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2014)

Excellent shots David! And thank you for the update!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 11, 2014)

Thurs and Fri T storms but weekend sunny


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2014)

great shots, Mossie looks exceptional!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 13, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 16, 2014)

Freaking rain!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 16, 2014)

Yeah...I'm not coming down for tomorrow's show as planned. Probably try the Flying Proms in June.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (May 19, 2014)

The show went great! 262 flew most awesome, pics to come.....cause I get really close to the birds!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 22, 2014)

Rub it in Dave, rub it in.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jul 7, 2014)

Warbirds 2014

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2014)

Some more shots of the ladies please!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2014)

Yep !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2014)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2014)

With all above. More please.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Agreed, bring it on !


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 14, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2014)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2014)

Great stuff Dave! I didn't know about the G-4. Keep us posted on progress please!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 15, 2014)

Lucky b*stard Dave!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Lucky b*stard Dave!!



I agree !
Great stuff Dave. Didn't know about the '109 either - what's the background on it, and i presume it's going to be a flyer?
I'd love to see and hear a real '109 again - it's been a long time since 'Black 9' was grounded in the UK, and although 'Buchons' fill a slot, they're not the same as a DB engined original.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2014)

Excellent Dave!!!!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 19, 2014)

Our G4 is going to be a flyer, it is in fact a Buchon with a DB 605 just like "Black 2" and "Rote 7". It will sound just like Rote 7, it is in Meier Motors in Germany. Those guys are the best in my opinion and they built our old "White 11" FW 190. The pilots name of the G4 was HPTM Klaus Quaet-Faslem of I/JG3. The guy shot down a B17 then flew the plane into a side of a mountain.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Dave. So basically, what started as a '109 G, but going back to the original spec engine. Nice one - it would be nice to see more 'Buchons' with DB engines, and perhaps the 'European buyer' of the 'Connie' Edwards collection may re-engine some of those he doesn't sell on.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2014)

How many restorable DBs are out there I wonder...

Thanks for getting back Dave. Looking forward to seeing this one in the air.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 25, 2014)

My job was to just hit the brakes, had a lot of fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)

You make it really difficult to like you Dave, REAL DIFFICULT!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2014)

Good shots Dave!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm with Aaron you lucky son of a <cough>.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Hey Hey......I am in the right place at the right time lol and I am sure that any one of you guys would be in my position, you would jump on it with a [email protected] eating grin. The way I see it, I get to keep our TRUE American history alive and I am blessed for this opportunity.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't worry, we're just giving you some grief cuz we're jealous as h3!!.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2014)

Terry's wondering how the landing gear didn't collapse after you applied the brakes......


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 26, 2014)

Man am I jealous!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 26, 2014)

The landing gear needs to be cranked from the inside, 22 or 23 cranks brings it up or down. No need to pump hydraulics like on the P40 so the only way that landing gear will move....if the pilot cranks it up or down. Otherwise the Wildcats landing gear will stay in place.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2014)

Are you kidding Andy, Terry knows everything there is to know about the Wildcat. It is his most favorite aircraft in all the world. He know how tough the landing gear is.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 27, 2014)

I simply asked the men who fly the Wildcat at the museum........easy day


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2014)

Methinks Aaron is taking the pee pee .................................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2014)

We love ya Terry...........................honest.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2014)

...and the next thing we saw was this Vulcan bomber heading towards Virginia.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2014)

Don't give him any ideas David.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2014)

Transcript of last transmission from Vulcan, at 22.35 hrs GMT, 28 November:-
"Roger Vulcan control, we are inbound at Foxtrot Lima 55, target acquired, missile armed. Time to release is one zero minutes, two fife seconds and counting. X-Ray 558 out."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2014)

They missed.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2014)

It's got a long, delayed action fuse. Take care on Sunday evening ....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2014)

They've already gone off.  City council's not to happy.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2014)

Urban planning courtesy of Vulcan Inc ...........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## davetheWWIInut (Dec 3, 2014)

I have great news....Bob Russell's Flugwerk FW 190 is coming home to the Military Aviation Museum!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2014)

Great news and shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 4, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## davetheWWIInut (Dec 5, 2014)

He did it again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2014)

Again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2014)

Great stuff Dave!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome, would love to see that Fury fly. What's under the hood of that Fw 190, Dave? The cowl looks a little different, not to mention the four bladed prop.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Dec 12, 2014)

OK it has an ASH 82 as the power plant BUT it has the cowling of a TU-2! I personally think it looks like crap this way. I know the boss is looking into paint jobs for it cause the one it has is horrible and not historically correct. I think it needs to go back to looking like a good ol FW 190 A8/N.................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2014)

Are there any BMW-801s available anywhere?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Dec 13, 2014)

yes there is , I know of a few that the boss has but i am guessing he is putting it in the FW 190 A8 "Blue 4" from JG 5. It is a real FW 190 A8.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds pretty good, was told it was a good flying machine but there will be major alterations to it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Chunk (Jan 9, 2015)

Not to get completely off topic Dave, but what powerplant does the Fw190-A3 in storage have. And if it comes back, will be it be a static or flying display?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 10, 2015)

It has a BMW 801 BUT the static or flying decision has not been made and dropped to my level. Im sorry Chunk but I can not accurately answer that.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 10, 2015)

These are all of us pushing that beast inside the hangar then talking about all the differences this machine has and what will be changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chunk (Jan 10, 2015)

No worries Dave. Thanks for all the cool info you provide us here on the boards. If I ever make it back east, the museum is on my list, and I think you deserve an adult beverage on me.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 10, 2015)

Chunk then admission to the museum is on me bud

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope to make it out there as well some time. Hope they fix that 190 though!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 20, 2015)

The Fighter Factory guys are the best at what they do, I have every faith that they will fix that 190


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2015)

I would be the guy off to the side smoking a cigarette!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2015)

I would be the guy off to the side eating a sandwich.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 22, 2015)

OK Men got a question, the boss from the Fighter Factory has tasked me with finding a photograph of an FW 190 A9 with a four bladed prop. I honestly don't think one existed, having studied the Luftwaffe for over 20 years now and the FW 190 being my favorite bird. I know there was a C model that had it and the FW 190 V32/U1 had it........ I am stuck on stupid shooting for dumb! I have been through thousands of photographs and ALOT of books. I am about to email FLUGWERK and see what they say.


----------



## Chunk (Jan 22, 2015)

I do not believe it existed either Dave. The Würger is my favorite bird as well, so I'll pour over my book/photo collection, but I think I would've remembered seeing a picture of that.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 29, 2015)

Neither do I......I honestly don't think one existed


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2015)

I have not had any luck either.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jan 31, 2015)

Yea I broke it to the boss yesterday that there wasn't any 190 A9's with the 4 bladed prop. His reply was "OK Thank You for trying but I have gone to telling people option number two. I said "what's that", He says "telling people Shut the [email protected]#k up and asking them what do they have on their FW 190? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep, that will do it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

davetheWWIInut said:


> Yea I broke it to the boss yesterday that there wasn't any 190 A9's with the 4 bladed prop. His reply was "OK Thank You for trying but I have gone to telling people option number two. I said "what's that", He says "telling people Shut the [email protected]#k up and asking them what do they have on their FW 190? LOL



I have heard that a famous Spitfire owner in England had much the same response when confronted by someone who questioned the paint job of his plane. He would ask them, "Oh? And what color is your Spitfire?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 2, 2015)

Look at the Fighter Factory's Facebook post......TK posted a photo of the 190 landing and there were so many negative comments about the plane that TK pulled every photo and is not telling anyone what is going on with the 190. He said he was trying to give everyone a behind the scenes look and he is tired of what he keeps getting. So he pulled all pics and now everyone has to wait until Warbirds Over the Beach to see that plane......I don't blame him


----------



## Chunk (Feb 2, 2015)

While I don't personally like the four bladed prop, I would never post a negative comment about it. I'm just happy to see all these Würger's in flying condition. It's too bad that a very vocal minority's has caused all this heartburn. 

BTW Dave, I found a ton of pics from V18/U1, but that is the only four blader I have ever seen. Hope your boss knows there are way more fans than naysayers out there.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 4, 2015)

> He said he was trying to give everyone a behind the scenes look and he is tired of what he keeps getting. So he pulled all pics and now everyone has to wait until Warbirds Over the Beach to see that plane......I don't blame him



That's a shame, tell your boss to just keep doing it - to hell with them. I'd keep the pics up and keep showing people just to p*ss the naysayers off.



> Hope your boss knows there are way more fans than naysayers out there.



Plus One to that.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 6, 2015)

Like I said the Fighter Factory guys are among the best in the business, the great work keeps up.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 6, 2015)

davetheWWIInut said:


> Look at the Fighter Factory's Facebook post......TK posted a photo of the 190 landing and there were so many negative comments about the plane that TK pulled every photo and is not telling anyone what is going on with the 190. He said he was trying to give everyone a behind the scenes look and he is tired of what he keeps getting. So he pulled all pics and now everyone has to wait until Warbirds Over the Beach to see that plane......I don't blame him



Well, thats it then. I refuse to look at any more German WWII aircraft until they have real Germans of a certain political slant flying them, operational machine guns and cannons, original factory paint and tires etc,etc, etc.


Some people are never happy unless they are being negative about something. It wold be neat if they could be tracked from their Facebook page and issued a ban to the museum, its shows and any shows the museum sent aircraft to.

WTF is wrong with these people?

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 11, 2015)

All I am going to say is "our 190 is going to look awesome"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2015)

Dave, not a one here doubts it sir.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 14, 2015)

Black 3 from II/JG1 red checker nose


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 16, 2015)

Our 109 with the DB 605........almost done!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2015)

Beauty !


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2015)

Great shots Dave!


----------



## Chunk (Feb 16, 2015)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh my!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 17, 2015)

It will be home here in a bit....idk a date yet


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## Chunk (Feb 18, 2015)

Dave, if you guys ever restore the Fw190A3...I'm moving to Virginia. 

The collection is so fantastic.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 23, 2015)

I honestly don't know the fate of that A3, I have photos of it but I have to respect The Fighter Factory guy's wishes never to post pics of inside our storage buildings. I will tell you this structurally it is in really good shape.....maybe just maybe it will go along with BLUE 4 to Germany for restoration of BLUE 4


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Chunk (Feb 24, 2015)

Copy that Dave, and I absolutely, 100% respect the photo policy. Hopefully it'll see the light of day at some point. 

If I make it out that way this summer, could I see the stuff in storage? I'll leave the camera at the hotel...I promise.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 26, 2015)

To be honest with you Chunk, Ive been there for 5 years and just over the last year have been trusted enough to be let into these storage buildings. I will never compromise the trust that these guys have given me and am very lucky to be shown the cool stuff in there. I go in these buildings and do what is assigned to me and if I am lucky one of the Fighter Factory guys are in there with me explaining what is what. Im sorry bud but I can't let you into cold storage....it is not my place


----------



## Chunk (Feb 26, 2015)

Understood sir!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks for being understanding bud


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone have any info on the two other Flugwerk Dora's that were made?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Mar 15, 2015)

Now that the secret has been let out publicly, I can post these photos. This is our new Fiat 46 built by Fiat in 1950


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2015)

Was this aircraft based out of Republic Airport on Long Island, NY? In the rear cockpit is there non functioning "panic button" mounted on the instrument panel?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2015)

NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Was this aircraft based out of Republic Airport on Long Island, NY? In the rear cockpit is there non functioning "panic button" mounted on the instrument panel?




Do you mean this one?






London Ontario...mid 1970's

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2015)

Possibly... I remember it was owned by a doctor and was there where I was taking my flying lessons or before. The hanger it was in is now the American Airpower Museum. I always wondered what happened to it.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Possibly... I remember it was owned by a doctor and was there where I was taking my flying lessons or before. The hanger it was in is now the American Airpower Museum. I always wondered what happened to it.



This is the one then as I remember that it was owned by a doctor from somewhere in New York state.

Jeff


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2015)

Sweet!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Mar 18, 2015)

Sure looks like the one to me


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Mar 19, 2015)

Some pics over the past few days, I towed a T6, getting the P51 started and one on top of the PBY.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2015)

Great stuff. I think that's the P-51 which used to be based in Switzerland in the early 1990's. Got some of pics of it at Duxford somewhere.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 22, 2015)

Dave
When is the best time to visit the museum? I plan to be in the area the first week of April.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Mar 23, 2015)

During the week actually so you can go into the Fighter Factory and see the guys and what they do best. On the weekends the FF is closed to visitors. However the main museum, WW1 hangar and Luftwaffe Hangar are open on the weekends.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey Dave, I will be out that way taking care of some property for relatives in April, the 14th-19th. I am going to take a day and visit the museum. Was wondering if you were going to be there. 

Cheers;
Brooks Wolters


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Feb 22, 2020)

Im back gentlemen, been some years since I have been on here. I will start off with our G4 taking off in the sunset

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

Welcome back.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice to see you back.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2020)

Good shot!

Welcome back!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2020)

Welcome back Dave. On my bucket list to make it down there some day.


----------

